# When to foil a brisket?



## finsfree (Nov 28, 2014)

It's been a while since I've done one of these.
I've got a whole 14lb brisket that i cut in half so I've got the flat part and nose/tip separated. In my notes i noted that i foiled at IT 170 degrees. I can't remember if i unfoiled and placed back on the grill to firm up the outside/bark.


----------



## bear55 (Nov 28, 2014)

I foil my briskets at 165 and leave foiled till done.  Wrap them in a few towels and into an ice chest for at least an hour ( 2 or 3 won't hurt) then slice it up.  Good luck.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't foil a brisket. I like the bark. If you foil you will speed up the smoking time but you will lose all of the bark. Some will foil around 165° ish.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## finsfree (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks.

At what internal temperature is the brisket done......195-205?


----------



## finsfree (Nov 28, 2014)

What i started with












IMG_20141128_073628.jpg



__ finsfree
__ Nov 28, 2014


















IMG_20141128_125018.jpg



__ finsfree
__ Nov 28, 2014





4 1/2hrs later


----------



## themule69 (Nov 28, 2014)

185-195 Use a toothpick to see when it probes like butter. Some will be 185° some will be 195°

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2014)

Listen to David , he knows , as do I :













IMG_0012.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014





 don't foil either and get great , juicy Briskets all the time. When you start chopping them up and keep looking at them  as they cook . If you have a small Smoker and can't get a big Brisket in the Box , try 'Rolling " and tying the Meat as you would a Roulanade (sp) and place it on the center shelf... IMHO , cutting and trimming loses all the love you want in it... 













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





 Point fell off and . . .













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 016.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





 Flat was juicy .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## b-one (Nov 29, 2014)

I only foil to rest! Turns out tasty!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't foil either and cannot fit a large whole packer cut on my smoker. I cut just enough off the flat end to fit. And I mean just fit with it touching a pinch on the sides sometimes. It shrinks up away from the sides of the smoker fairly quickly. I like the points too much to trim them off and the flat at that end under the point is excellent. I use the leftover pieces of flats for various purposes, like sausage and ground meat. 

Those that foil do anywhere from 150* to 170*.


----------



## rokibass (Nov 29, 2014)

b-one said:


> I only foil to rest! Turns out tasty!


Same with myself. I find you get a better bark this way.
The more I BBQ I've been finding myself keeping things simple and turning out better food.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 29, 2014)

I do not foil again love the bark, but if you do 165 seems to be the temp to foil.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's the secret... Put you're Seasoned Brisket in the Smoker , shut the door and leave it alone till your therm. says 185*F or higher to 205*F and poke test it "THEN" and then you can use the foil you bought and wrap and cover with towels  and in the cooler till you need it...

It only takes time and patience...


----------



## finsfree (Dec 1, 2014)

That brisket turned out great!!! Wow! I had no idea they tasted that good! I did foil at 185 degrees to get past the stall point but i don't think I'll do that again. I'm a bark guy myself.

Thanks from Florida


----------

